# I'm a Celebrity 2010



## Miss Potter (Nov 9, 2010)

According to the Super Soaraway Sun, the line up is:

Shaun Ryder, Nigel Havers, Stacey Solomon, Gail Porter, Britt Ekland, Linford Christie, Alison Hammond, Professor Gillian McKeith, Lembit Opik, Stacey Solomon, Dom Joly, Sheryl Gascoigne, Aggro Santos.

There's only one of those I've never heard of (Santos).

Interesting mix...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know (without googling) who Stacey Solomon is, or Alison Hammond, or Aggro Santos


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2010)

A little surprised by a couple of those to be honest (Havers, Porter, Joly...), as even though I don't think they're camera shy I didn't think they'd go on something quite so crass.

Still ain't gonna get me watching though, not nearly enough sequins


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Professor Gillian McKeith



I think they mean Gillian McKeith


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Nov 9, 2010)

WooHoo - I'ma looking forward to this! I cant stand all the happy clappy singing dancing shit thats on so this will be nice and cringe worthy me thinks - And I think Shaun Ryder is fab!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 9, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> I think they mean Gillian McKeith


 
the Professor was my embellishment. I was being ironic...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 9, 2010)

Shaun Ryder and Linford Christie? Ok, I'm in.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 9, 2010)

My God Gillian McKeith!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> My God Gillian McKeith!


 
Eat the kangaroo balls, McKeith. Swallow them down. 

Now you really are what you eat.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 9, 2010)

This is my nominated kack programme this year - can't wait!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just read about Ryder appearing. Given the complaints when John Lydon swore twice, he'll be lucky to last the first week. 

If he manages to control the language though my money's on him to win.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 9, 2010)

just noticed I put Stacey Solomon twice, whoops! Please God there is only one of her.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 10, 2010)

Gail Porter has dropped out and has been replaced by a glamour model


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you mean 'Im a celebrity get me out of here?'*

apols for pedantry


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2010)

Sheryl Gascoigne? I suppose that might mean that Gail Porter's replacement, the glamour model will turn out to be Bianca Gascoigne.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Shaun Ryder and Linford Christie? Ok, I'm in.


 
They can compare prescriptions.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder will shaun go on a mushroom hunt or some sort of delicacy....


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't normally watch this but Shaun Ryder could be entertaining. If he puts in a performance like the one he gave in 'Ghosthunting With The Happy Mondays' we could be in for a real treat.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking forward to this crap 



fogbat said:


> Eat the kangaroo balls, McKeith. Swallow them down.
> 
> Now you really are what you eat.


----------



## madamv (Nov 10, 2010)

Ooh sparklefish will be happy with Havers, and I am happy to watch Joly...

I fucking love this show, I do.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 10, 2010)

hey - this sounds really good 


I love Shaun Rider and I HATE Gillian McKeith !


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> My God Gillian McKeith!


Or to give her her full medical title... Gillian McKeith


----------



## moomoo (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope they all die of dengue except for Gillian McKeith who, if there is any justice, will contract some kind of spectacularly fatal bowel infection and proceed to shit herself inside-out on camera.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I think you mean 'Im a celebrity get me out of here?'*
> 
> apols for pedantry



I think you _actually _mean "I used to be a celebrity and now no-one is paying attention to me and maybe I_ had_ my 5 minutes and think I may have blown it and please don't let it be over LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! I AM EATING THE BUGS AND WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME OH GOD PLEASE PUT ME BACK ON THE COVER OF HEAT WHY DOES MY AGENT NEVER CALL ANYMORE _I AM THIN NOW AND THE SURGERY HAS KNOCKED YEARS OFF DO YOU WANT TO SEE MY SHRIVELLED TITS OH PLEASE LOVE ME_ Get me Out of Here"


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2010)

When's it start?  The BF was saying something about next week - but isn't it usually on in January?  I like that post Christmas vegetation each evening.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 11, 2010)

Sunday night


----------



## badlands (Nov 11, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I hope they all die of dengue except for Gillian McKeith who, if there is any justice, will contract some kind of spectacularly fatal bowel infection and proceed to shit herself inside-out on camera.



^ ^ ^ ^

please let this happen


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

I've already lol'd at Shaun Ryder on the credits.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure it's wrong that I lurve Stacey Solomon already. She's only been on screen for a few minutes.


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Eat the kangaroo balls, McKeith. Swallow them down.
> 
> Now you really are what you eat.


 


I don't usually watch it but I have to say I'm _really_ enjoying seeing McKeith so upset.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

Excellent, Gillian McKeith crying already. Why would you go on there if you have a phobia of insects?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2010)

McKeith is going to be voted in for the bushtucker trial for as long as she's in there, I'd say.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 14, 2010)

Ryder cracked me up just then, having a fag while they spent 20minutes trying to get a fire going


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2010)

Geri said:


> Excellent, Gillian McKeith crying already. Why would you go on there if you have a phobia of insects?


 
Exactly!!!   Did her agent just lie to her or something?  

I am loving the fact that Nigel is hating lembit already.  

But who is Aggro?


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

Surprise surprise...


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

I _so_ fancy Nigel Havers


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2010)

Britt Ekland seems like a perfectly sensible woman. Far too sensible to be fannying around about Gillian McKeith, that's for sure. I know she said in the beginning that she thought she'd be the mother figure, but I bet she meant for the bits of kids in there, not for her fellow OAPs.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hold me back, madz. I'm gonna punch MKeith in the face in a minute. As already mentioned, why the FUCK go in if you are that phobic?!? Twat. 

And if Lembit doesn't stop hating on Nigel Ima go in there n slap him stupid(er). 

Loving it so far  Brit is fab so far and will kick Gillians ass soon imo.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure if GM was on one of her own programmes she would tell herself this is a great opportunity to deal with her insect phobia - and try a more unusual diet at the same time.  She doesn't seem interested in examining their shit though, I wonder why?  Seems the perfect opportunity to me!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 15, 2010)

My God Gillian McKeith!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2010)

apparently GM has barely watched this programme before. What an idiot - wouldn't you gen up on it before going in? She is going to get picked for all the trials. 



Hopefully


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2010)

Her and Lembit....ALL the trials please!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 15, 2010)

Loved it. It is genius how the creators updated a 19th century panto format to reflect 21st century culture and sensibilities.

The Scottish woman was a gift (as the witch) but they were struggling for the Baddie until the Havers quote about "Did you see what he did" (what Opik did was perfectly reasonable but when you're desperate and sitting in an editing suite with a gift of a quote  . . .). So Opik becomes the Baddie - oh no he's not, oh yes he is.

Laughed out loud at Shaun's seal of approval for helicopter jumping ("A real buzz. Proper"): If anyone would know . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 15, 2010)

p.s. Re the Dagenham bird; anyone seen Mike Leigh's Happy-Go-Lucky


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2010)

I had to stop watching it.  Stacey annoyed me too much.


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2010)

I like Stacey, she's ace.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2010)

Here we are again. I fear I'll never leave the house at night until this nonsense is finished. 
BRILL!


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2010)

Wtf are they giving her oxygen for?!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2010)

Are Kayla and Gillian tryig to see who can be the screamiest? What a pair of ninnies.

Edit - Lemmy? Hahahhahahahahha


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2010)

More fainting and McKeith agony please.

God I'm really enjoying this far more than I should.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 16, 2010)

Nigel Havers annoyed me last night, whinging about having to eat crococile meat. He'll regret that when he's on rice and beans


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 16, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Nigel Havers annoyed me last night, whinging about having to eat crococile meat. He'll regret that when he's on rice and beans


 
Have you ever eaten crocodile though? Tastes like copydex.


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> More fainting and McKeith agony please.
> 
> God I'm really enjoying this far more than I should.


same for me too  it's the most I've laughed at the tele in ages


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 16, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Have you ever eaten crocodile though? Tastes like copydex.


 
well no I haven't but even so...!

Anyways, who cares? I met GINO FANTASTICO at lunchtime. Sigh!


----------



## southside (Nov 16, 2010)

Nigel Havers is 59 and he doesn't want to waste the rest of his life sitting around talking bollocks.

That mental food critic woman is just as tedious.

Why did the middleclass never was shit actor and a puffy faced wonk eyed old hag go in there? 

What did they expect the fucking morons.

Sean Ryder to win.


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2010)

Stacey to win!


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2010)

why am I surprised but how very ill and very old gillian looks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2010)

oh shut the fuck up Gillian..........!


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I might have a budding thing for shaun ryder


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2010)

aqua said:


> I think I might have a budding thing for shaun ryder


 
My Mrs just commented how he's looking quite good. Noticed at Glastonbury how well he looked too.

I'm loving how he's getting stuck into the 'food' and even seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2010)

There is a certain something about him.. that's for sure.  He's having a good old chow down here that's for sure!


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2010)

the things I learn about myself 

he's ace 




as for that twat GM, she's just an embarrassment and is doing my fucking head in


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> oh shut the fuck up Gillian..........!



I am saying something like this but not as nice. Useless twat.
Shaun is going for it


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2010)

jesus that egg is making me feel sick thinking about eating it


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Even managing a burp...my money's on him tomorrow

e2a, maybe not, odds are shit


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> There is a certain something about him.. that's for sure.  He's having a good old chow down here that's for sure!


 
Good job he brought his new teeth with him, isn't it?
But bloodyhell, did he not go to the dentist himself to get them? They look awful.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryder is ace.  He either has tremendous mind over matter qualities, has mashed his taste buds over the years or some sort of reception damage!  Props to him though to be able to laugh it off, his main concern was his shiny new teeth, brilliant.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Good job he brought his new teeth with him, isn't it?
> But bloodyhell, did he not go to the dentist himself to get them? They look awful.



Cost £10k apparently


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 16, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> There is a certain something about him.. that's for sure.  He's having a good old chow down here that's for sure!


 He's a legend. The way he just slurped down those worms.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Cost £10k apparently



At the risk of sounding like my Dad
HOW MUCH?!?!?!?!

Is it too late to go back to university to train up as a dentist, do you think?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Is it too late to go back to university to train up as a dentist, do you think?


 
Takes 5 years I think.

Here's a picture from his wedding, it's the tie made from 1980s children's bedroom curtains that gets me everytime.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2010)

He looks like Peter Kay in that photo;, as every characer Peter Kay has ever attempted.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 16, 2010)

What is up with Britt Ekland's 'moustache'?  The area between her upper lip and nose... its grey... or do I have a bad patch on my telly screen?

Surely that McKeith woman has scared away any nearby wildlife by now with all of that screeching.  Seriously, freaking out when a common fly lands on her?  She'd have a slap off me by now. 

I hope that Nigel unravels slowly, it could be very entertaining.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> What is up with Britt Ekland's 'moustache'?  The area between her upper lip and nose... its grey... or do I have a bad patch on my telly screen?


If you do I must be watching it at your house.
It is mighty peculiar. Too much cosmetic surgery? An over-enthusiastic waxing?
Odd, whatever it is.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Takes 5 years I think.
> 
> Here's a picture from his wedding, it's the tie made from 1980s children's bedroom curtains that gets me everytime.



Apparantly its the same tie he wore to his previous wedding in the early 90's.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


>



I love those Shaun Ryder wedding photos. On the credits for this he looks fucking hilarious too. I love it when someone tries to spruce him up a bit. It's hopeless.  Fucking hell, Gillian McKeith eh?  A petulant child. She's _perfect_ for this programme, really.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 17, 2010)

Espresso said:


> If you do I must be watching it at your house.
> It is mighty peculiar. Too much cosmetic surgery? An over-enthusiastic waxing?
> Odd, whatever it is.


 
We were also commenting on this. I think she might *whisper it* shave her upper lip. Makes her look a bit Fred Flintstone.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2010)

reading this thread has made me want to watch...I'm now thinking why haven't I....it's got Shaun Ryder in it with GM!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 18, 2010)

Dom Joly and Jenny Eclair have gone in. She'll be quite annoying I imagine


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 18, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Dom Joly and Jenny Eclair have gone in. She'll be quite annoying I imagine


She's one of the few people who's tweets I actually read, I find her gently amusing on a day-to-day basis while other comics I have sampled are either bores or actually a bit snide and nasty.  I hope she doesn't let herself down in the jungle!  Up the Camberwell lass!  Oooermissus


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 18, 2010)

Shaun Ryder is the only reason I am watching a fucking legend, eat, sleep and snores .....

Didn't even get up when the Ladeez arrived, couldn't be arsed to get to know people - class  he has not changed much I love this story ...

While on tour in Newcastle, Ryder went for a few drinks on his own and returned to the venue to find the band were already on.

After explaining he was in the act, he was hurriedly rushed through the bowels of the hall, only to find himself on stage with Simply Red. The Mondays were playing down the road.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/opinion/columnists/shaun-ryder's-jungle-201011153256/


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm warming to Lembit, he was really up for charades in yesterday's episode. I read on Wikipedia how his face got like that


----------



## Me76 (Nov 19, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> I'm warming to Lembit, he was really up for charades in yesterday's episode. I read on Wikipedia how his face got like that


 
I just had a look at that.  Also looked at the comments from Sian Lloyd's auto-biography


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've not read much in the media. 

Is it possible Shaun's still on a script? I felt for him tonight, it's a bit like when Bez was having a wobbler on big brother when he started rattling.


----------



## madzone (Nov 19, 2010)

I only watch this to see how much pain the nation can inflict on that cunt Mckeith. It's like tv karma. I also can't wait to see Alison Hammond take her to task on giving herself massive portions


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 19, 2010)

(((Shaun)))

I'd be feeling exactly the same after a week sat around 24/7 with a bunch of strangers some of whom don't ever seem to shut up.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2010)

I feel for Shaun. He is obviously the kind of person who has his routine and meets new people when he is up for it. Nothing wrong with that at all. 

I would feel crowded the way it is at the mo. Having noone you really connect with and people coming j to your space as you start to feel comfortable. I hope he doesn't walk. If anyone does it should be vegan, phobic to everything, i can eat what ever i want, bitch woman


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Me76 said:


> I feel for Shaun. He is obviously the kind of person who has his routine and meets new people when he is up for it. Nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> I would feel crowded the way it is at the mo. Having noone you really connect with and people coming j to your space as you start to feel comfortable. I hope he doesn't walk. If anyone does it should be vegan, phobic to everything, i can eat what ever i want, bitch woman


 
If she walks how will we see her suffer?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> If she walks how will we see her suffer?


 
I know. But her fake fainting just makes me want to hurt her even more. 

What is wrong with her back by the way?


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Me76 said:


> I know. But her fake fainting just makes me want to hurt her even more.
> 
> What is wrong with her back by the way?



I think she has scoliosis or something.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> I think she has scoliosis or something.


 
yeah - she does...


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you think the penny may be dropping that the public hate her?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think she's blagging it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

I wondered that tonight. I considered that she was pretending to be frightened of everything so she could gradually 'improve' and become some sort of camp 'hero'.


----------



## waylon (Nov 20, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> I think she's blagging it.



I doubt she's that self aware, she's just a completely charmless nob with seemingly no redeeming features.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2010)

It's completely in character for someone whose career has been built on lieing.


----------



## waylon (Nov 20, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 21, 2010)

I sometimes think that the only thing that would top this is if the Italians re-opened the Roman Colosseum, then took all the 'stars' of 'reality TV' and had them fight it out using authentic gladiator tactics and weaponry until absolutely none of them remained.

(For any TV executives reading, you can have the total broadcasting rights for free, just as long as I get total control of the gambling profits).


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2010)

say what? Nigel has walked?


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

Why are people being so generous to McKeith? Why don't they tell her to man the fuck up or fuck the fuck off?


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 21, 2010)

Doesn't do electricity, Havers is acoustic!"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 21, 2010)

Does she not know she's on tv?


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

She's a fucking fruitloop


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

OMFG she's such a twat


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2010)

did anyone else just laugh out loud at her fainting?

does that make me a bad person?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 21, 2010)

lol.. just flicked over to see the 'Doctor' collapse and cut to ads lol

feck i might watch a bit more...


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 21, 2010)

Bwahahaha. Someone call a doctor!


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

I almost wee'd myself and frightened the cat with my cackling


----------



## southside (Nov 21, 2010)

Its tedious, I hate her, She is a mental case.

Drama Lama.


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah my cats just looked at me like I was insane 

fucks sake, why is she even there


----------



## Saffy (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think I have laughed so much in ages!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2010)

My mother - a wise and worldly old bird - said to me today in passing that she reckons McKeith is putting it on. And no one with any sense doubts their Mum. 
Or maybe I should say that no one with any sense doubts *my* Mum. 

McKeith is such an insufferable arse. Get her out of there


----------



## southside (Nov 21, 2010)

She's desperate for fame like the rest of the washed up never was/hasbeens.

Except Linford and Sean they were actually brilliant.


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course she's putting it on.


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2010)

For fucks sake. She should be thrown out, and not get her fee.


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

Geri said:


> For fucks sake. She should be thrown out, and not get her fee.


 
I concur.


----------



## southside (Nov 21, 2010)

Espresso said:


> My mother - a wise and worldly old bird - said to me today in passing that she reckons McKeith is putting it on. And no one with any sense doubts their Mum.
> Or maybe I should say that no one with any sense doubts *my* Mum.
> 
> McKeith is such an insufferable arse. Get her out of there



Your mum is right IMO.

Its obvious to me too she does look like she is puting it on but why did she go in there is a question I asked when she initially went a bit hypo?


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

southside said:


> Your mum is right IMO.
> 
> Its obvious to me too she does look like she is puting it on but why did she go in there is a question I asked when she initially went a bit hypo?


 
Maybe she didn't know there would be bugs


----------



## southside (Nov 21, 2010)

Linford looks in amazing shape considering he is 50.


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2010)

he's my second crush


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2010)

aqua said:


> did anyone else just laugh out loud at her fainting?
> 
> does that make me a bad person?



I just wondered exactly the same thing.  It was hilarious though.  Well done Britain, you broke her.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2010)

I had to laugh then when Linford had the candyfloss in his gob before AntorDec had even finished asking him if he would eat it.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that was the slowest faint ever! Pmsl!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Linford is so cool... he just doesn't care about those bugs or anything ...... look at his arms!!  He's great.


eta.... just realised I sound like some kind of demented teenager....


eta again.. it's ok... Britt Ekland is even worse than me...


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2010)

I fear I might be worse than Britt  fucking hormones


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 21, 2010)

well good for them that Gillian fainted, 'cos now they get to eat.... wonder if it was all a set up?


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol at Nigel whining about keeping some dignity - HELLO!!! YOU LOST ALL DIGNITY WHEN YOU SIGNED UP FOR A REALITY TV SHOW


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Lol at Nigel whining about keeping some dignity - HELLO!!! YOU LOST ALL DIGNITY WHEN YOU SIGNED UP FOR A REALITY TV SHOW


 
You leave my Nige alone


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> You leave my Nige alone



Appparently he's walked.

Shame as I was enjoying his and Shauns little chats.


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 22, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Linford is so cool... he just doesn't care about those bugs or anything ...... look at his arms!!  He's great.
> 
> 
> eta.... just realised I sound like some kind of demented teenager....
> ...



I hope either he or Shaun win but it looks like the kids are gonna vote for the ex x factor nobody.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2010)

Her faints are so staged it is ridiculous.  She lost the tiny scrap of sympathy she might have got from me when she managed to pull her top down in the middle of her 'faint' on Monday or Tuesday.  

I am not really liking Linford, I never realised he was so much of a chauvinist before, but he was mighty impressive last night (although none of the challenges were that hard really).


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

I was keen at the start but the Scottish woman did for me.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2010)

If that was real so are my teeth


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just hoping they're collecting her poo and she has to eat it at some point.

It would right cheer her up, some fragrant nutritious tasty poo.  Not like the poo those junk food eaters excrete - that would be horroble.  But as long as it's her own poo that would be a treat.  I might even vote.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2010)

Has Gillian McKeith got a functional brain cell?


----------



## aqua (Nov 22, 2010)

I know it's edited to make good tele, but she is actually delusionally insane isn't she


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2010)

She is crackers. A complete and utter barmpot. 
That is my diagnosis as not a doctor in any way, shape or form


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2010)

Well tonight was a first. I didn't think I'd ever be treated to the sight of someone I genuinely like (Shaun) telling someone I genuinely loathe (Gillian) to fuck off on telly. Fucking wonderful.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2010)

Quite a good article by Ben Goldacre about Gillian here

http://www.badscience.net/2007/02/ms-gillian-mckeith-banned-from-calling-herself-a-doctor/


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> I know it's edited to make good tele, but she is actually delusionally insane isn't she


 
She behaves like someone with a personality disorder.


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm loving Dom Joly's asides. When everyone was fussing her about fainting and alison asked if they'd taken her to see someone and he said 'Like a psychiatrist' I laughed out loud.

She's properly mental.


----------



## Roonster (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried to get my in-laws interested in this tonight.. one at a time they went to the bog and then fucked off moaning about football and Nick Clegg !


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope she is faking it, otherwise I'm laughing at someone who is genuinely unstable. And that don't seem right.


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

Of course she's genuinely unstable. She wouldn't call herself Dr if she wasn't. She seems to be a pathological liar.


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2010)

damn.  Tales of McKeiths astounding levels of vileness sucked me in to watching almost a whole show there.  At least it's another nail in her coffin.


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2010)

'i can't swim. Well I can if I have my feet on the ground and just move my arms around.' 

I love Dom.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 23, 2010)

What happened in the trial tonight?. I missed it.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 23, 2010)

Dom is coming across really well.  Sometimes in the past i have felt his put downs awkwardly harsh but in the jungle it works perfectly.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2010)

http://img2.imagesbn.com/images/26990000/26992873.JPG
"Dr" Shitsniffer


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 24, 2010)

felt sorry for Stacey last night, she's a little sweetheart


----------



## FoxyRed (Nov 24, 2010)

OMG I actually want to punch Gillian in the face.I dont know how everyone is accomodating her so well. 
Apparently now she is saying she is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 24, 2010)

Espresso said:


> She is crackers. A complete and utter barmpot.
> That is my diagnosis as not a doctor in any way, shape or form


You're not a doctor yet? You're clearly not visiting the right websites. I'm a doctor 3 times over, and it only cost 300 dollars


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never seen this show before, but after reading the first few pages of this thread, I thought I'd give it a spin. Also 'cos my girlfriend loves it.

It's brilliant! I can't believe I've not watched it before. Had a marathon catch-up session the other night, and now I'm up to speed.


> felt sorry for Stacey last night, she's a little sweetheart


Yeah me too. I've never voted on a TV competition before, but I decided right then that I'll be voting for McKeith to do the bushtucker trial, if I'm watching live. Every trial that she's not *cough* "medically exempt" from, on the grounds of being utterly mad


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn it, I watched it: "I have to stay or I'll never work in television again!". Genius.

The only problem I have it's either akin or actually the case that you're laughing at the psychologically damaged. It starts to feel okay surprisingly quickly though . . . I really don't want to watch it again . . . . .


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 24, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that Dr.Gillian has never been under water before. Surely at some point someone must have tried to drown her ?


----------



## Geri (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The only problem I have it's either akin or actually the case that you're laughing at the psychologically damaged. It starts to feel okay surprisingly quickly though . . .


 
Of course it's OK, it's Gillian McKeith! She deserves it for all the nasty things she has said about fat people.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 24, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> OMG I actually want to punch Gillian in the face.I dont know how everyone is accomodating her so well.
> Apparently now she is saying she is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What? What what what what what?
Is Dr Bob some sort of gifted IVF guru on the quiet?


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 25, 2010)

Article in the Daily Heil
'Lembit Opik bitten by snake during immunity challenge in Australian jungle
The snake is recovering...'

 X 3


----------



## moomoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Stacey is growing on me.  I might start watching it properly again.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Loving Shaun and Dom slagging Gillian off


----------



## moomoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Loved the bit about her being resurrected for the show!! 

I'm only 5 years younger than her.  That really scared me! I'm going to eat lots of cake to make sure I don't look like that in 5 years time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2010)

I couldn't do those eating/drinking ones.  /vomit


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to be sick..would you mind standing to one side as I don't want to be sick on you.

That's class.


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2010)

Go Jenny. That was quite pukesome.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2010)

They did well.  /vomit


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2010)

gillian actually thinks being searched is a compliment


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2010)

aaah, I googled you Alison.  Only cos I had no idea who you were tho.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 26, 2010)

Do I need to google Aggro or does he have fans here who can tell me who he is?


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2010)

I love the spies. I'm really warming to Stacey.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2010)

I think my husband has a little crush on Stacey. 

She really made me laugh last night, the spy thing is ace. Love Dom and Jenny too.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 30, 2010)

I think it's hysterical that Mr Ryder has become a smiling man of happiness since McKeith left. Seriously, he's been thrilled and looked like this a lot -


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 30, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think it's hysterical that Mr Ryder has become a smiling man of happiness since McKeith left. Seriously, he's been thrilled and looked like this a lot -



He is the one person that looks healthier having spent around 20 days stuck on rations in a jungle, good to see him in good form after she left as well


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2010)

Reminded of the editing again last night; some very grumpy campers but no sight or sound of the worst storm and a near sleepless night until Linford mentioned it in his farewell interview.

Dom Jolly and the American seem to handle lack of sleep less well, not that we'd know without Linford.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2010)

What happened to Gillian?  Just watching now after ages and she's not there...


----------



## pk (Dec 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> What happened to Gillian?  Just watching now after ages and she's not there...


 
Dead. Killed by a python, eaten and shat out.

Or did I wishfully think that...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2010)

pk said:


> Dead. Killed by a python, eaten and shat out.
> 
> Or did I wishfully think that...


 
As much as I would wish that to be true.... I'm sure I would have heard and be mid-celebration.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> What happened to Gillian?  Just watching now after ages and she's not there...


 
She "fainted" and Ant & Dec chucked her in the dunny. Where she drowned.
Or she got voted out a few days ago.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 2, 2010)

wee bit in love with Stacey, she's soo adorable.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> She "fainted" and Ant & Dec chucked her in the dunny. Where she drowned.
> Or she got voted out a few days ago.


 
voted out?  Huh... I thought she'd be voted for those nasty challenges all the way till she cracked.... shame that..


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 2, 2010)

Only been watching for 2 days...though meant to tune in sooner. stacey to win....she is coming across really wonderful.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> voted out?  Huh... I thought she'd be voted for those nasty challenges all the way till she cracked.... shame that..


 Yeah- sadly the public were no longer able to vote on who they wanted to do the trial- it got decided in camp. Seeing as they wanted to eat, they chose someone better suited to do the task.

Personally, I think she's an embarrassment to vegans.
And to people who are coping with phobias.
And to Scottish people.
And to people.


And organisms.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2010)

I really thought Shaun was horrible until I watched him in this. He is LOVELY.
It was a great last 4. All really funny and likeable. Has that ever really happened before?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't say I was too keen on Shaun's Mrs. She looked a different person from the wedding shots.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2010)

She was rude to the women sitting next to him too. Not particularly endearing!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor old Stacey was a quivering mess through that. Mind you, she has been in most of her trials. She's made of tuff stuff though. Hats off to her.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2010)

What the heck made Shaun's leg bleed during that trial? It was going before they even did anything.


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2010)

Stacey was a worthy winner.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup...I agree..comes across as a genuinely lovely person.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 5, 2010)

zoooo said:


> What the heck made Shaun's leg bleed during that trial? It was going before they even did anything.


 Apparently from scratching mosquito bites. He was a mozzy magnet!

Well done to Stacey, lovely woman. I'd have been happy for any of the final three to win, to be honest.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ouch!

Yes, Jenny was lovely too.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 7, 2010)

saw a suggestion on Twitter that Stacey and Shaun could remake A Fairytale of New York. That would be cool and a fair bet it would keep X Factor off the number 1 spot


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2010)

I saw a bit of whatever it was that was on ITV last night about this and was struck by McKeith's chilren, especially the younger one who didn't seem to want any of this at all.

Didn't think about it before but this is presumably perceived by celebs a show you do if you don't have school age kids - while a couple seemed borderline none here clearly were apart from McKeiths two girls.

The only reason I could come up with for them not being at school in England for the duration was she'd have nobody to meet her crossing the bridge otherwise . . . I dunno, weird lady.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I saw a bit of whatever it was that was on ITV last night about this and was struck by McKeith's chilren, especially the younger one who didn't seem to want any of this at all.
> 
> Didn't think about it before but this is presumably perceived by celebs a show you do if you don't have school age kids - while a couple seemed borderline none here clearly were apart from McKeiths two girls.
> 
> The only reason I could come up with for them not being at school in England for the duration was she'd have nobody to meet her crossing the bridge otherwise . . . I dunno, weird lady.


----------

